# UCLA MFA Students 2014



## StephenHeleker (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My name is Stephen Heleker, and I'll be attending UCLA for an MFA in Production/Directing.

I would like to meet some of the other students who will be at UCLA in the fall; I think it might be useful for us to network ahead of time and get to know each other.

I'm curious about your backgrounds. Do you have a lot of film experience? Years logged in another field? Straight out of undergrad? Did you grow up in another country? Will you let me read your scripts?

For example:
I've spent most of my life in Idaho, attending Boise State University from 2007-2011 and earning a BA in Philosophy, Communication, and English (creative writing). I worked a crummy retail job for a year while I got started with freelance video and writing work. Last year I directed a 40-minute film funded by Kickstarter and a small army of credit cards, and am currently trying to push it out of post. I have a twin brother who will be attending USC. I've seen In Bruges, There Will Be Blood and Hot Rod at least ten times, each. Before I get to UCLA I'm hoping to finish my first feature screenplay. I'm I'm on Facebook, Twitter, and Tinder. I can also be contacted at sheleker@gmail.com

Ideally, this could be a place to meet both Directing and Screenwriting students. Maybe we can even get a Facebook group going. Hope to meet you soon.


----------

